

Construder - A Minecraft-inspired OpenGL game in Perl - Mithaldu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd95SrdNkgE

======
shii
Check out fellow voxel game Ace of Spades[1], Windows and works great on Linux
with WINE. It's a FPS with beta 0.54 out this week. Really fun and interesting
maps. You build just like in Minecraft, but also fight for to find and return
opposing team's intel to your base (basically CTF). Customizable maps, sniper-
rifle scopes and more. Also, it's free.

[1] <http://ace-spades.com/>

~~~
bane
Awesome! This looks like great fun. Plus CTF just never seems to get old to
me.

------
draegtun
If you follow the links to the authors website for Construder (<http://ue.o---
o.eu/>) then you may see the interesting interview on _Yet Another Perl Gamer
Hacker_ blog ([http://yapgh.blogspot.com/2011/07/perl-gamedev-interview-
wit...](http://yapgh.blogspot.com/2011/07/perl-gamedev-interview-with-
construders.html)) where the author describes how the game was developed.

~~~
est
ue.o---o.eu this domain is awesome!

------
lloeki
I don't know why, those unlit caves have some eerie feeling to them (e.g 3:15
to 3:40). They look really nice. I suppose they're randomized but they really
look organic/mineral/geological in their shape. There's a reminiscent feeling
of Parallax's Descent to it.

------
dazzawazza
I'm really enjoying how Minecraft is inspiring a lot of people to try out new
games. Good one ya.

~~~
asdfklj
Totally, and it gives me the one percent hope that it may also inspire game
companies to make new forms of games. Every major game looks exactly the same
to me these days.

~~~
windsurfer
Have you heard about "to dust"? It's like Black and White mixed with
minecraft. Being produced by Ubisoft.

~~~
orillian
"From Dust" <http://from-dust.ubi.com/from-dust/en-GB/home/> is the one your
thinking of I think!

o.

~~~
windsurfer
Ah yes. It's been a while! Thanks.

------
bane
Love the old digital tracked music!

